# San Diego Open 2008 (new WR)



## hdskull (May 25, 2008)

Ryan Patricio got a 14 single and a 19.88 average for one hand.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ts=All+Results&competitionId=SanDiegoOpen2008


----------



## Lofty (May 25, 2008)

man crazy...
I heard ealier today from Jun.
I practiced OH today because of it and now my hand hurts lol
Congrats to Ryan! and I hear it was nonlucky too. Is it on video? This makes it much more difficult for me to beat the WR or even get NAR...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 25, 2008)

Lofty said:


> man crazy...
> I heard ealier today from Jun.
> I practiced OH today because of it and now my hand hurts lol
> Congrats to Ryan! and I hear it was nonlucky too. Is it on video? This makes it much more difficult for me to beat the WR or even get NAR...



the 14 was pll skip. I was like right in front of him when he did it :] 

i had raced him earlier that day a number of times OH and normal, and i had no idea it was Ryan Patricio[sp?]


----------



## hdskull (May 25, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i had raced him earlier that day a number of times OH and normal, and i had no idea it was Ryan Patricio[sp?]



HAHAHAHA, he was the first one I noticed when I went in the room. I was like oh crap, no more placing in the OH. Then, I heard Jeremy F was there and saw his 23s, I was like it's over.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 25, 2008)

Was the 16 lucky in his average?


----------



## Rama (May 25, 2008)

Ow yeah, congratulations Ryan.


----------



## Sin-H (May 25, 2008)

That blows my mind!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## alexc (May 25, 2008)

Wow, finally, OH single has been broken!


----------



## Pedro (May 25, 2008)

WOW!

way to go, Ryan!


----------



## Harris Chan (May 25, 2008)

Ryan is officially the King of OH on both single and average, yay =D

Wonder if the Japanese are fueled even more :O


----------



## fanwuq (May 25, 2008)

Time to practice OH more. (I just want to get half that fast in the next week. Averaging about 45 now.)


----------



## hdskull (May 25, 2008)

The 14 was PLL skipped, and I don't think the 16 was lucky.


----------



## Lofty (May 25, 2008)

I know I am fueled even more! 
Which is unfortunate since I'm already getting random sharp pains in my hand.


----------



## hdskull (May 25, 2008)

Lofty said:


> I know I am fueled even more!
> Which is unfortunate since I'm already getting random sharp pains in my hand.



Rest for a week, and your times will magically improve. That's what happened to me, when I went from 3x average to 28 average.


----------



## pjk (May 25, 2008)

Congrats on the WR Ryan. I wonder how many Youtube views you'll get on this one. On the last, you got a good 1.5-2 million.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 25, 2008)

pjk said:


> Congrats on the WR Ryan. I wonder how many Youtube views you'll get on this one. On the last, you got a good 1.5-2 million.


It's on video?


----------



## Lofty (May 25, 2008)

Oh im excited now that its on video!
And I'm trying to rest but I'm not very good at it. And my problem is my look ahead is that going to get better by not solving? maybe ill go from 2x average to 18


----------



## masterofthebass (May 25, 2008)

Brian, you should just start using you RH for OH... It'll give your left hand a break, and maybe you can get decent at that hand too  It'll also keep you're lookahead sharp.


----------



## Pedro (May 26, 2008)

is there a video already? I wanna see it 

yeah, practicing the other hand is kinda funny...my right hand seems so dumb...lol

but I did a sub-40 avg once


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 26, 2008)

My girlfriend recorded it with my camera, but when I was erasing videos that I deemed useless, I... well you see where this is goin'. haha


----------



## hdskull (May 26, 2008)

Takao recorded it, he will send it to Ryan, but whether Ryan will post it or not would be another thing. Takao recorded many of Ryan's solves, maybe he'll post them.

I believe some other kid recorded it too, but not sure.


----------



## pjk (May 26, 2008)

I don't know if it is on video, I am guessing it is.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 26, 2008)

Shall be interesting at Nationals. Lofty and I assume Ryan Patricio and the Dzoan's will be neck and neck.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 26, 2008)

If no one posts that video, i'll feel pretty lucky having been one of few people who got to see it, did ANYONE see the previous world record for OH single? there was no video for that one. lol


----------



## hdskull (May 26, 2008)

But someone did record him get another 15. (Thibaut, I mean)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 26, 2008)

hdskull said:


> But someone did record him get another 15. (Thibaut, I mean)



yeah i saw that one :]


----------



## cubekid57 (May 27, 2008)

Ryan Patricio is amazing. I hope he comes to us nationals. He won last time, but he did not win one handed.


----------



## dChan (May 27, 2008)

I wish I was there to see Ryan breaking two world records in the same competition!

There had better be video of this!


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 27, 2008)

Ryan, if you are reading this, i am so happy for you. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy (once again!).


----------



## dChan (May 28, 2008)

Yay, the U.S. has a WR(two, in fact) once again.


----------

